#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Процветание: Как это сделать на Земле?

## Аньезка



----------


## Спокойный

У мужика французский маникюр?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.06.2012)

----------


## Yeshe

Похоже да, маникюрчик у него знатный. Слушать начала, но либо переводчик  дурак, либо сам текст лажа - не слышно толком. слушать всю эту фигню времени жалко. скорее всего очередная чушь. слишком много времени убивают впустую, значит работают на эффект. Было бы что на самом деле сказать  - сказали бы быстро.

----------


## Yeshe

Посмотрела еще кусок из середины - очередная конспирологическая теория. И они слишком прыгают с предмета на предмет. Только что говорили о том, что лекарства от рака не хотят создавать злые корпорации, которым надо контролировать процесс и продавать дорогие лекарства, и через минуту уже говорят о злых корпорациях, которые делают деньги на деньгах и устраивают тайные заговоры, чтобы управлять миром... Ну да, да, конечно... 

Дорогие буддисты, больше практикуйте и не отвлекайтесь на очередную фигню-мигню.  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

А почему именно французский, на нем написано?

Надо быть очень сильно мотивированным, чтобы такой «красочный» фильм смотреть 2 часа подряд (специально для читательниц женских журналов  :Smilie:  ). 

Но альтернативные источники энергии – это интересно и у их изобретателей есть свои штампы. То, что с этими источниками мы обскачем НЛО – один из них. Покойный А.Е.Акимов (академик РАЕН, к.ф.-м.н.), который вместе с с Г.И. Шиповым (академик РАЕН, д.ф.-м.н., кажется),  творил лженаучную (согласно академику РАН Э. Круглякову со-товарищи) теорию торсионных полей, незадолго до смерти хотел издать в Южной Корее сборник статей по ее технико-технологическим приложениям под названием «Космонавтика третьего тысячелетия». В предисловии он писал, что когда К.Э.Циолоковский в начале 20 века за свои деньги в Калуге издавал свои труды, его считали сумасшедшим. 

Несмотря на такие грандиозные планы офис института Акимова освещался от обычной сети, а не от торсионных генераторов, качающих энергию ну прямо из самого что ни на есть вакуума. 

Тем не менее, момент сейчас очень интересный с точки зрения смены энергоносителей. После Чернобыля, кажется, только Италия отказалась от мирного атома, после Фукусимы Германия собирается заменять мирный атом (20-30% потребности в электроэнергии) на возобновляемые источники, Япония тоже отказывается от него. Пик добычи нефти и обозримость ее истощения, не говоря уже об экологии и footprint CO2, «двигают» энергетику к газу, ожидается «золотой век газа». Технологическая революция в добыче газа (сланцевые пески), по мнению МЭА, сделает США  лидером в его добыче:  к 2017 г славная страна Пендосия обгонит РФ, поэтому разница цен на газ с Европой будет в разы.  

В этом контексте появление новых дешевых энергоносителей – просто манна небесная. И почему  до сих пор в ближайшем хозяйственном магазине не видно компактной альтернативной энергетической установки, мощности которой хватило бы для квартиры или коттеджа, я просто не понимаю. Акимов считал, что рыночная экономика –  гарант победы  технологической (торсионной) революции. 

Что-то эти ребята еще не доработали, чтобы стать интересными массовому образованному потребителю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

> Что-то эти ребята еще не доработали, чтобы стать интересными массовому образованному потребителю.


они и не пытались. По простой причине - где это в штатах или европе они найдут массового образованного потребителя?  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Нет, это вы зря, я досмотрел кино до репрессированных альтернативщиков и если бы они не пытались обратить на себя внимание образованной публики, то госорганы и корпорации не обратили на них внимания, не конфисковывали бы у них приборы. 

Прошло сообщение о новом докладе МЭА по технологиям энергетики 2012: как сделать так, чтобы температура в среднем на Земле не повысилась на 2 градуса Цельсия - и там пишут, что если природный газ и является переходным топливом, то на очень непродолжительный период. Вперед к возобновляемым источникам, одним словом.

Вообще же  путь альтернативной энергетики - это, имхо, энергобеспечение общин и примеры тому, по-видимому, есть: швейцарская община Methernita,  генератор энергии Тестатика (ссылка на форум - навскидку) Я впервые о ней услышал на одном семинаре, где выступал  физик-альтернативщик. Он полагал, что поскольку для получения бОльшей мощности они пошли по пути увеличения размера генератора, то так до конца и не разобрались с физикой процесса. Отмечал, что одной из особенностей современных изобретателей-альтернативщиков является то, что по специальности они чаще всего не физики.

Пообщавшись на швейцарском русско-язычном форуме, узнал, что местная пресса неоднократно писала о них и удивлялась, как они живут, не платят за электроэнергию и не видно у них никаких обычных ее источников (типа минигидроэлектростанции, дизеля и т.д.). Если я правильно понимаю, то через Интернет они частично доступны

*P. S.* Кстати, вот незадавленный еще альтернативщик из США, идущий традиционным путем, т.е. имеющий не только установку, но и теорию к ней и ориентирующийся на рынок.  Инфа о нем есть на БФ, писавший о нем в 2009 г.  журналист Нью-Йорк Таймс предлагал подождать с выводами год-полтора, 22 мая 2012 этот альтернативщик опубликовал на своем сайте прессрелиз о 6-ти независимых проверках его результатов, в нем есть такой анонс




> A 100 W unit is planned for completion by the end of 2012, and a 1.5 kiloWatt (kW) pilot unit that can serve the residential power market, as an initial target commercial application, is expected to be operational by 2013.  (One kW is equal to 1000 W, and 1.5 kW is the typical, average power consumption of a US home.)


Это к вопросу о ближайшем хозяйственном магазине.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

Все эти новомодные "штучки" будут введены только тогда когда нефть и газ и другие источники тепла и электричества станут не рентабельными. Причем речь не только о добыче, транспортировке и переработке, но и о том какой вклад это все вносит в экономику государств. Европейские государства например имеют хорошие налоговые поступления от переработки нефти и реализации готовой продукции, поставки и производства соответствующего оборудования, разработок новых месторождений с участием их компаний и т.п. Короче говоря с выводом традиционных энергоресурсов из оборота их ВВП может реально потерять большую и очень важную часть. и никакие ветряки и солнечные батарей пока не могут полностью заменить нефть с газом. Или придется сокращать энергопотребление, что ударит по экономике, или увеличивать кол-во ветряков и солнечных батарей, что сократит кол-по посевных полей и других территорий, потому что только так можно будет добывать необходимое кол-во электроэнергии.  При этом в обоих случаях стоимость электроэнергии будет очень высокой. Никакие оливковые масла и другие способы добычи растительного топлива взамен солярки и бензина физически не смогут заменить объемы используемого нефтяного топлива. так что вся эта альтенативка сказки для идеалистов. В промышленных масштабах есть одна альтернатива - атомная энергетика, но она во-первых не всем доступна так как необходимо иметь опыт, знания и соответственно профильных специалистов (что на сегодняшний день имеют только несколько стран), относительно дорога для масштабного развертывания для большинства государств и не приемлема с экологической (или может эко-истерической в случае с Европой) точки зрения.

----------


## Мансур

Недавно посмотрел по телевизору передачу, в которой выступал директор института электрификации сельского хозяйства, не запомнил его фамилию. Передача была посвящена будущему энергетики. Честно скажу, слушал с отвисшей челюстью, в короткий пост это все не уложить. Отпишусь коротко.

Атомная энергетика, к сожалению, это только краткосрочное решение. Глобальная проблема в том, что она добавляет дополнительную энергию к энергии, получаемой Землей от Солнца. В настоящее время человечество дополнительно вырабатывает порядка 0.01% от энергии, получаемой от Солнца. И этот показатель стабильно растет. При достижении величины в 0.1% температура на Земле повысится примерно на 30 градусов, что приведет  к почти полному уничтоэению биосферы. Единственный выход из этого тупика - преобразование энергии Солнца. При этом наиболее перспективным направление является прямая трансформация (солнечные батареи), все промежуточные способы - приливы, ветряки и т д - имеют относительно низкий КПД.

Ну и еще, как уверял мужик, будущее - за электричеством Тесла и реактивными токами. Уже сейчас они добились плотности тока в 600 ампер на квадратный миллиметр, и умеют передавать электричество по одному проводу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Фильм поковыряла. Кроме буддизма ничто не ответит на этот вопрос.

Какое там процветание, когда вокруг сплошная самсара..... :Frown:  Мы сами заслужили тот мир, который вокруг нас.

Вот она иссякнет полностью, все станут буддами, и будет процветание.

Когда *каждый человек* научится думать о других существах и о их благополучии больше, чем о собственном. С мудростью. *Начнет работу с СЕБЯ.*

----------

Джигме (15.06.2012)

----------

